# Plant suggestions



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm setting up a Fluval Spec V and am looking for some plant suggestions that will be tall for this tank without having to be trimmed constantly. So, ones that will get maybe 8" to 10" that I can run along the back. Other plants I will have are crypts and anubias and maybe a hygro. 

I'm using a Finnex FugeRay 16" LED light and have Tahitian Moon Sand substrate. No CO2 but will dose Excel occasionally.

Thanks


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

SueD said:


> I'm setting up a Fluval Spec V and am looking for some plant suggestions that will be tall for this tank without having to be trimmed constantly. So, ones that will get maybe 8" to 10" that I can run along the back. Other plants I will have are crypts and anubias and maybe a hygro.
> 
> I'm using a Finnex FugeRay 16" LED light and have Tahitian Moon Sand substrate. No CO2 but will dose Excel occasionally.
> 
> Thanks


I use the java sword and they get pretty big.. takes a long time and will have baby offshoots with no cutting or anything, you just peel the baby off the leaf. That way, you can easily get the size you want, with little hassle. They are very hardy and require little.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You mean Java fern? I have one of those in another tank attached to driftwood. That's a possibility, but I was looking for something maybe "grass-like", or some taller crypt species - I'll look into those also.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You might look into dwarf sag, planted in back it will give you a look simular to vals.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

chain sword would be good for a grass like plant, if you dont mind it spreading.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Echinodorus angustifolia sounds like it will do a good job for ya.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

All perfect suggestions! 

Vals were what I was thinking of but I knew they were too tall for this tank. The dwarf sag looks like it will work perfectly. 

Some type of smaller sword was something else I had in mind for a corner but the ones I knew of would be too large. Echinodorus angustifolia looks like a great solution. And I have already planted some chain sword as I am overrun with this in another tank. 

An anubias on my driftwood and I think I'm all set, once I get cycled. Having some issues there, but if I can't get it straightened out, I'll start another thread.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

if you're looking for smaller swords, chain and microswords rarely get more than six inches tall, the largest i have is actually about five inches at the moment. chains will spread quickly, not sure about micros, haven't owned many.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I do have the chain swords and have already placed a couple in this tank. I have micro swords in two other tanks but I don't have much luck with them. They're green but not spreading and I have a hard time with getting them to stay anchored.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Same story here with the microswords, they aren't thriving, and my catfish love to uproot them. 

i started with two chainswords, i now have about six.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Put some plant tabs under the chain swords a couple inches apart, should help them grow better.


----------

